# What TV show would you like to see return?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I know, I know, we have a TV section, and I'll move this into there when it's run its course, but in order to get more responses and people talking, then it can _kick off_ in here (that's my lame World Cup reference  :lol.

So, what do you miss on the box?

I'd like to see Blackadder get another series commissioned, and I'd love to see Spender back (complete with Saph Cossie )), and Murphy's Law I thought was a first class detective series that deserves another outing.

Over to you guys.....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

as a kid, I would love You Bet! Used to love that!

As an adult, ermm......... Not sure. Som of my favourites ended at the right time without getting boring (The Office, Phoenix Nights, Alan Partridge)... Maybe Room 101. Like that


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

I used to love Blakes 7 as a kid and longed for a return - I held out hope that they did not really kill off all the main cast. 
However, I caught a re-run a year or so ago and realised how shockingly bad it actually was .


----------



## raeno (May 4, 2010)

Thundercats.....................Thundercats.........................Thundercats........HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

IT Crowd, possibly the funniest thing on telly.
And has luck would have it, it returns to our screens next week :thumb:

I think things like Blackadder etc should be left where they are TBH. They tried it with Red Dwarf, one of my fav series of all time, and it seriously disappointed me watching it.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Was just thinking Thundercats too, and Captain Planet


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

raeno said:


> Thundercats.....................Thundercats.........................Thundercats........HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Feel the magic, hear the roar Thundercats are loose!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Saved by the bell


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

what about a modern day A Team, or Murder She Wrote :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yes, fair point about Blackadder. If they were going to do a another series (was rumoured to be set in WW2 I believe?), then I suppose they should have done it no longer than a few years after 'Forth'. Too long now I agree - shame though as imo. it had one more series left in it.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

(Ten years ago / In 1972), a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire... The A-Team.

Blackadder set in the Houses of Parliament during the early 80's would be ace.

Queenie could be Maggie,
Edmund could some minor cabinet member.
Stephen Fry as chancellor.
Tony Robinson as a spin doctor.


I'm off to pitch it to Rowan Atkinson now.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Some kids programmes were superb back in the 70's/early 80's - Tiswas, Clopper Castle, Chorlton & The Wheelies, Pipkins, Mooncat...

Brian Cant & Derek Grifiths were like Ubergods and i had a thing about Nerys Hughes on Alphabet Zoo (music by the great Ralph McTell).


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> (Ten years ago / In 1972), a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire... The A-Team.
> 
> Blackadder set in the Houses of Parliament during the early 80's would be ace.
> 
> ...


Mate, you're a genius!! That would be brilliant! :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Budgie, but sadly the two characters of the show are no longer with us


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Not quite in the same league as Blackadder, as that was genius, but I used to love a programme called 'In bed with meDinner', presented by Bob Mills on a friday night. It was essential post-pub viewing with Bob showing clips from various TV programmes and lampooning them. Very funny and Bob Mills seems to have disappeared since then.


Minder was class too, but it would have to be with George Cole and Dennis Waterman.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

The thin blue line :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Street Hawk & Manimal :thumb:


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

The Likely Lads. Some Mothers do ave 'em. Rising Damp


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Battle of the planets..........G-Force!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Viper said:


> Mate, you're a genius!! That would be brilliant! :thumb:


First time i've had a good idea tbh 

Just to add, we could get Hugh Laurie to be Health Minister :lol::lol::lol:.

I can particularly see Stephen Fry as Nigel Lawson type Chancellor. And Balders as a spin doctor coming up with 'cunning plans'. :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Love Blackadder.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

From my youff - Airwolf, Street Hawk and Baywatch

Then things like The Equalizer (obviously with a new lead), Fast Show, some random show about a late night radio presenter/detective (and no it wasn't some dodgy Channel 5 show  )

oh yeah, Kickstart - loved that and was always jealous that I didn't have a trials bike, trying to do similar moves on my Rayleigh Blazer were never the same


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Detailed Perfection said:


> some random show about a late night radio presenter/detective (and no it wasn't some dodgy Channel 5 show  )


Was that Shoestring?


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

FAULTY TOWERS!! would never happen though


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> First time i've had a good idea tbh
> 
> Just to add, we could get Hugh Laurie to be Health Minister :lol::lol::lol:.
> 
> ...


Gruffs, pitch it to the Beeb - seriously!! :thumb:

(quick sharp before someone reading this thread does and beats you to it though ).


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

It's a Knockout with Stuart Hall and Eddie Waring. Used to PMP watching that:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Flashforward - really gutted that's been canned, got really in to it, and Defying Gravity, canned after 13 eps because the yanks didn't get it but it was really well done.

In general, a new star trek done in the same vein as BSG or SGU would please me greatly.

Life on Mars was great - I liked ashes to ashes but LOM was better for sure.

Things that I'd like to see end would be.....every single British soap EVER.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

st170 dan said:


> FAULTY TOWERS!! would never happen though


Or that more well known show Fawlty Towers.

Flowery Twats.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Fawlty towers


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Londons Burning i absolutely loved that programme, Sunday night bath at 8:30pm dried PJ's on tea toast for 9pm lol ahh to be a kid again.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd love to see only fools and horses back.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> I'd love to see only fools and horses back.


It's another of those that has ran it's course though IMO. Brilliant but it started to loose the appeal with the latest episodes, just doing the catch phrases bit for the sake of it. They did the same with the last episode of Royal Family, just squeezed all of the catch phrases/scenarios that everyone loved into an hour show which was just really lazy and a sad way to end it. 
I think there are a lot of shows we should not rape the corpses of, if a few years have passed since something beloved has ended then leave it at that so we can enjoy fond memories/chuckles to ourselves/shared with friends.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Only fools, In sickness and in health and Mind your language


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

only fools has got to be the one, we always watch it on GOLD


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Street Hawk & Manimal :thumb:


Yes.... there are still people who don't believe me about manimal!

oooh, and Battle of the Planets

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

the wire (seen the whole series about 5 times!), automan, streethawk, he-man and metal mickey.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Brookside


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

T4RFY said:


> The thin blue line :lol:


Now that's not a bad shout really :lol: I used to like that programme, especially Inspector Grim's rants 

A modern take on Yes Minister/Prime Minister might be an idea, not sure what else to be honest, as has been said earlier, a lot of the classics are best left where they were rather than trying to resurrect them. The recent rehash of Reggie Perrin was an absolute disaster for a start, as was the Royle Family special at Christmas.


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2008)

I wouldnt mind seeing porridge and open all hours back. as for stuff i watched as a kid bucky o'hair :lol:


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Good shout on the Blackadder. I would love to see a modern Spitting Image done, let the politicians know what people really think of them.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Delboy_Trotter said:


> Good shout on the Blackadder. I would love to see a modern Spitting Image done, let the politicians know what people really think of them.


And Spitting Image is a great shout as well :thumb: Would've loved to have seen them doing Brown, Mandy, Margaret Becket (she looks like one anyway...) William Hague, Cameron etc, and Boris Johnson would be great for material no doubt as well :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Father Ted
Phoenix Nights
Auf Weidersehn Pet
Prison Break
Bottom/Young Ones

And a few others that have already been mentioned like Murphys Law - That last one where he infiltrated the Irish gang (not sure if IRA) it was a 6 parter unlike the pthers that were one episode one story. It was brilliant and I couldnt get enough of it


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

kickstart & run the gauntlet and of course bay watch


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Firefly, Flashforward, London's Burning are 3 that comes to mind.
Alex


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Love thy neighbour just to **** off all the do gooders in this life.
24 even though its just finished .


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Friends, just so I can sit and watch Jennifer Aniston every week.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

They Think It's All Over


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

dcj said:


> Friends, just so I can sit and watch Jennifer Aniston every week.


they do need to do a friends like few years on i love it and have watched every episode about 12 times lol


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

bakersgal said:


> they do need to do a friends like few years on i love it and have watched every episode about 12 times lol


My daughter got the full set for Xmas and is always watching it. I,m getting sick of the sight of them now but always have time to sit and watch Jen for a while.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thundercats, mask, centurians, airwolf, streethawk, he-man, 

I'm still a kid at 32!!!! Ask the mrs!


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

streethawk
firefly
A-team 
terra hawks 
transformers (the original cartoon) 
danger mouse
pinky & the brain 
airwolf 

:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

still game - shame the two fell out i used to love the patter in it.

babylon 5,
ALF,
CHiPs,


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

2 choices - Simple










&










As a boy these guys were my heroes :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

And to get your childhood memories back






I have street hawk complete series on my ipad if anyone wants it


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

The Fall Guy






in fact any 80's TV show

The A-Team
Dukes of Hazzard
Airwolf
Street Hawk
Blue Thunder
TJ Hooker


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

The Unit. 
24 (to TV)
Prison Break
FlashForward


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Showshine said:


> And to get your childhood memories back
> 
> YouTube- Street Hawk: Intro
> 
> I have street hawk complete series on my ipad if anyone wants it


Could that BE anymore 80's? :lol: :lol: Love it though :thumb: (and Airwolf, in fact I prefered that to just about anything as a lad, and built more than a few model 'Airwolfs' out of lego , which ain't easy when they didn't make black pieces :lol


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Firefly and Jericho for me! :thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

The desmonds! I loved that as a kid!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Showshine said:


> 2 choices - Simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would absolutely love to see a modern version of Airwolf!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Northern Exposure :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

As a kid in the 80s I was hooked on Knight Rider, A-Team, and Airwolf  The recent remake of Knight Rider was absolute rubbish although I am looking forward to the new A-Team movie. Always loved those bits in the A-Team when the team were locked up in a barn and managed to build themselves a tank out of an old tractor, some sheet metal, and a welder :lol: Max and Paddy A-Team style:-


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Never Mind the Buzz****s but with Mark Lamarr hosting it again.

Some of the recent presenters like Simon Amstell have been good, but no-one can top Lamarr IMO :driver:


----------

